# Excel: Zelleninhalt mittels Button in Tabelle einfügen



## Johnny R (21. August 2009)

Guten Tag,

ich versuche mich gerade an VBA in Excel und stehe vor folgendem Problem:

1.) Wie kann ich bewerkstelligen, dass bei Klick auf einen Button der Inhalt einer bestimmten Zelle in eine andere Zelle auf einem anderen Blatt kopiert wird?

2) Wie bekomme ich es hin, dass der Zelleninhalt der Ursprungszelle in eine bestimmte Zelle entsprechend eines variablen Kriteriums kopiert wird?


Am Beispiel formuliert, wäre das folgendes:

Der Benutzer soll im rötlichen Bereich Werte eingeben (siehe Sheet1.jpg). Wenn er dann den "submit"-Button anklickt, sollen die Eingegebenen Werte in die entsprechenden Zellen auf dem Zweiten Blatt kopiert werden.

Dabei ist folgendes zu beachten: 
Der Wert, der in Zelle C12 auf Blatt 1 eingetragen wird, soll immer in Spalte E von Blatt 2 landen. Jedoch in der Zeile entsprechend des Kriteriums in C11 auf Blatt 1 (im Beispiel 2006).

Das, was in Zelle D12 steht, soll stets in die Spalte D von Blatt 2 kopiert werden. Wieder jedoch in die Zeile entsprechend des Kriteriums in Zelle D11 auf Blatt 1.

Analog dann eben auch zu E12..

Es wäre schön, wenn da jemand einen Tipp für mich hätte, wie sich das realisieren ließe.

Vielen Dank schon einmal im Voraus und beste Grüße,
Johnny

Anhänge:
Sheet1: http://img268.imageshack.us/img268/870/sheet1.jpg

Sheet 2: http://img38.imageshack.us/img38/6444/sheet2.jpg


----------



## DrSoong (27. August 2009)

Etwas spät aber doch.

1) Wenn du bei den VBA-Befehlen mit Worksheet() arbeitest, kannst du aus einem Sheet heraus auch Felder anderer Sheets ansprechen.

```
'Kopiert den Wert der Zelle A1 der ersten Tabelle in die Zelle B2 der zweiten Tabelle
Worksheet("Tabelle2").Cells(2,2).Value = Worksheet("Tabelle1").Cells(1,1).Value
```

2) Du musst eine Tabelle ja nicht über Range ansprechen (also A1), über Cells(Zeile, Spalte) kannst du auch numerische Variablen verwenden (Beispiel hast du ja in Punkt 1).

Damit sollte sich dein Problem mit ein klein wenig Eigenleistung deinerseits lösen lassen.


Der Doc!


----------

